# Cant Believe We Waited so Looong!



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It took us 5 yrs before we retained our own buck. Well the poor fella got some sort of injury last fall & no longer tracks properly in the rear. He will be used but sparingly. This is they guy I posted about last fall. Chiro work was not a permanent fix. 
Someone offered a good price on a very nice buck a few mos back (we had leased him last yr)
Anyway what a joy to watch someone come into heat & just walk her over to the new buck's pen!
No logistal nightmares to find buck no loading does or buck I tell you I am totally ecstatic!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats..... :thumb: :hi5: :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I own my own buck but I still have to go get him. But its nice to have him for breeding time adn then send him back when all girls are bred. I love it


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Pam!
That sure sounds handy too Stacey!

Last yr when Auto was here he bloated & had to go home early. We think he might have gotten into the dog dishes, at any rate two does didnt get covered they were sure po'd but at least our Valentino was here he didnt mind at all. :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats! Very exciting! Our buck is leaving in November, so we're hoping to get our last two girls bred next month. His sire passed away a couple of days ago  And we've made arrangements with our breeder friend/her friend who owned the buck to let them use him through the winter to keep the bloodline going <Registered SA Boer/Codi>. So he'll go there through the winter, and come back to us in the late spring/early summer when our girls should be ready to be bred again  So.....through the winter he won't be moping around with nothing to do... 
It will be so strange not having him here though, especially since we sold our young buck.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

HoosierShadow said:


> So.....through the winter he won't be moping around with nothing to do...
> 
> :slapfloor:
> 
> That's great, helping keep the bloodlines going, theres no people like goat people you all rock!!


----------

